# Comparison of Conti Ultra Gatorskin vs Grand Prix 4000?



## dslfoolish (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking to pick myself up a new tire. I currently run some Gatorskins, and I have no real complaints-- but then I've had very little experience with other tires.


How do the GP4000s compare to the Ultra Gatorskins? Im a very lightweight rider (~125 lbs) if it matters any. I heard the GP4000s ride a little more supple and the gators are slightly more durable. But the GP4000s succeed the 3000s, which are supposedly quite good at puncture resistance.

Any opinions/experiences?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

dslfoolish said:


> Looking to pick myself up a new tire. I currently run some Gatorskins, and I have no real complaints-- but then I've had very little experience with other tires.
> 
> 
> How do the GP4000s compare to the Ultra Gatorskins? Im a very lightweight rider (~125 lbs) if it matters any. I heard the GP4000s ride a little more supple and the gators are slightly more durable. But the GP4000s succeed the 3000s, which are supposedly quite good at puncture resistance.
> ...


I have ultra gatorskins on my bike now. They have been very durable and puncture resistant. They may be the first tires that I will wear out to the casing in the last five years. The ride is good, I have no problem diving into corners on 40+ mph descents. There are better riding tires, but they wouldn't be as puncture resistant. For my racing wheels, I use 3000's (I bought 8 a couple of years ago), Vittorias, and Vrerdensteins.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I just upgraded from the GP2000 to the Ultra Gatorskins and they have been better all around. Better ride and better puncture resistance (switched right after flatting due to some glass in the road that I couldn't see). I know it isn't exactly what you asked, but it is the closest I can get. And I come in at about 90lbs more than you so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

dslfoolish said:


> Looking to pick myself up a new tire. I currently run some Gatorskins, and I have no real complaints-- but then I've had very little experience with other tires.
> 
> 
> How do the GP4000s compare to the Ultra Gatorskins? Im a very lightweight rider (~125 lbs) if it matters any. I heard the GP4000s ride a little more supple and the gators are slightly more durable. But the GP4000s succeed the 3000s, which are supposedly quite good at puncture resistance.
> ...


I've ridden both for thousands of miles. The GP 40000's are more supple and do corner better, but the gators are more durable and flat resistant.. I had a set of orange GP4000's and cut the rear tire on a bolt within the first 100 miles. I put a used gatorskin on the rear and left the GP 4000 on the front. The front tire has lasted over 4000 miles and still has a lot of life left. The ride did feel more solid with the gatorskin(wire bead) on the back. Yesterday, I went from an open pro/gatorskin rear combination to a neuvation r28 sl3/gp 4000 rear. It did feel lighter and the cornering was really good. I'm 170 lbs.

I was really happy with the gatorskins and think they make a good training tire, but what you heard was correct. The gp 4000's do perform really well but are not as durable although I haven't had many flats other than the first big cut. I got about 2500 miles out of another gp 4000 rear but you just don't get the same sense of security and solidity as with the gatorskin. Personally, I'm willing to sacrifice the performance gain for the puncture resistance. Also gp 4000's are very difficult to get onto a neuvation wheel.


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

I have both sets of tires, also gatorskins I got very recently. 

GP 4000's, while perform very well (about 2000 miles now) also cut very easily. I am having about 1 flat every 100 miles in the rear, and 1 every 300 miles in front. They show very little signs of wear, but they are cut all over the place. They are also a pain in the ass to put on - the fit is very tight. I'd like to try some other performance tire next, some Michelins perhaps?


Thats not to say that gatorskin is some flat-proof tire - I had a piece of glass go through them on my very first ride


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I've got bikes with black GP 4000, GP 4000"s", and Ultra Gatorskins. I really don't notice an appreciable difference in the tires. (I think the GP 4000 "s" tires are regular GP4000 tires but with silver labels). That said, I really like the way all of these tires ride. Much more supple, comfortable and grippy than equally sized Specialized Mondo Pros. Less flat prone than the Vittorias and Vredesteins I've had. Now, I have jinxed myself. 

The Ultra Gatorskins may be slightly heavier and longer lasting, but I think the comfort and grippiness aren't all that different from the 4000.


----------

